# after enabling networking on h24



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

My home setup includes 1 HR24-100 and 1 H24-100 (swim installation, mrv). Until today I never had a network cable plugged into any of the receivers, so there was no on-demand or directv2pc. I did some wiring and hooked up my hr24 to my router and installed directv2pc on one of my computers.

I had to restart the hr24 to update the IP address, but all was good. My problem was that my wife and son were watching something on the h24 when the hr24 was restarted. since that time, the h24 does not connect to the hr24. I do not see any of our recordings, purchases etc. I have not hooked up the h24 to the network either, as I do not have a cable near that receiver.

does any one have any suggestions or further questions on how i can get this resolved.

thanks,

matt


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

here is a crude diagram of my setup


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You can't use the HR24's ethernet port to connect your WHDVR DECA network to the internet. You need to get DirecTV's Cinema Connection Kit. This provides the installer with a Broadband DECA Adapter and power supply to bridge the WHDVR network (DECA coax) to your home network/internet (ethernet).


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

This is what litzdog911 is talking about.

Look on EBAY. You can find better prices.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=DECABB1R0&d=DIRECTV-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite%20Components&sku=


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Here is a much less crude diagram of what you would need compliments of sigma1914. This is the way DirecTv would prefer your equipment to be setup. There are other less prefered approaches that will work.










You can use either this from solid signal or this

To get MRV working on your current setup.
Unplug the ethernet cable. On the HR24 rerun satellite setup.

You could also call DirecTv and have a tech out.


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys! i will unhook the lan cable tonight and restart all the receivers.

That should put everything back to normal*, yes? 

*until i can acquire the proper hardware


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mattclarke said:


> Thanks Guys! i will unhook the lan cable tonight and restart all the receivers.
> 
> That should put everything back to normal*, yes?
> 
> *until i can acquire the proper hardware


"If it doesn't", then re-run the SAT setup and reboot.
Sometimes the receivers will need to have this done to reactivate the internal DECA.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> "If it doesn't", then re-run the SAT setup and reboot.
> Sometimes the receivers will need to have this done to reactivate the internal DECA.


Excellent advice sir.

That's exactly what I found the first time around here...and that solution worked.

Nice work VOS.


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks VOS and others for the assistance.

I unplugged the network cable, and restarted both boxes. They are again talking and can watch recordings on the H24.

Your assistance is appreciated.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

mattclarke said:


> Thanks VOS and others for the assistance.
> 
> I unplugged the network cable, and restarted both boxes. They are again talking and can watch recordings on the H24.
> 
> Your assistance is appreciated.


And believe me a good number of DirecTV installers have unfortunately made the same mistake of thinking that the H/HR24s can simultaneously communicate on the DECA coax network and act as a broad band DECA crossover bridge to the internet and home network at the same time this way.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Since DirecTV's always looking to save a buck, maybe for the 25 series of STBs they'll remove the ethernet port. They'd save money on the hardware and all the follow up service calls when folks on DECA networks plug in an ethernet cable.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RAD said:


> Since DirecTV's always looking to save a buck, maybe for the 25 series of STBs they'll remove the ethernet port. They'd save money on the hardware and all the follow up service calls when folks on DECA networks plug in an ethernet cable.


Perhaps....but in the mean time...the HMC30 will address lowered cost for the mainstream new installs in many cases....


----------

